# Do I have roosters or hens??



## JRSherlock (Jul 1, 2016)

Any ideas on these 2 Easter-Eggers


----------



## JRSherlock (Jul 1, 2016)

Here are both


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

#1 looks like a roo.
Can you post a good pic of their combs?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

First one says rooster all the way. Second one not quite as much... but I still think that one's also likely a boy... but I do not raise this breed so I could be wrong. Let's see what others say!


----------



## JRSherlock (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes, it's a different breed for sure. They seem like hens to me, but just want to be sure.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm going to say hens based on Easter roos have more flamboyant color. These 2 look like a plainish color. But it's a guess.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The lighter creole looking one you've pictured first is a cockerel. He has sickle feathers in his saddle, and hens absolutely do not get those. Can't quite go by comb since his is a mixed comb and not going to follow the "3 rows of peas = male" law. 
The darker, more evenly coloured red one appears to be a pullet, I do not see much of a sickle in her saddle but her comb is quite developed, which isn't necessarily uncommon in pea combs. Can you get a nice clear shot of hers?


----------

